# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My Shrimp Tank.

## Ronaldlim

Hi all! Back to this hobby after almost 1 year..

----------


## darrentyl

Looks great. The plants on the driftwood must be expensive. Hehe

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Looks great. The plants on the driftwood must be expensive. Hehe


Thanks! yea indeed haha.

----------


## soonhong

Look good and welcome back...

----------


## Ahxren

How big is your tank? Looks nice!

----------


## reed21

what is the sponge attachment you are using together with the hang on filter?

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Look good and welcome back...


Thanks uncle soonhong!!

----------


## Ronaldlim

> How big is your tank? Looks nice!


1ft cube tank

----------


## Ronaldlim

> what is the sponge attachment you are using together with the hang on filter?


It is a sponge filter sponge but I remove it from the sponge filter and put on the HOF.

----------


## HeMan

Nice and simple , I like that driftwood .

----------


## Ronaldlim

Thanks!
Bought this today. This is the best pc I have so far. The rest poor black haha.

----------


## cosmico

That fissiden on wood looks familiar  :Grin:

----------


## bai

Welcome back to the shrimp world. :Grin:

----------


## Ronaldlim

> That fissiden on wood looks familiar


Haha got it from bro james

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Welcome back to the shrimp world.


Thanks Bai!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ronaldlim

Updates!

----------


## cheetf

Welcome back!

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Welcome back!


Thanks! Haha.

----------


## Ronaldlim

Updates! New shrimps!

----------


## Ronaldlim

What happen to this golden shrimp?

----------


## Ronaldlim

Favorite golden

----------


## Ronaldlim

Hi all!! 
Here's an update!



My favorite pc is now berried! Hope won't drop eggs.. Haha..

----------


## cherabin

Hi Ronald. Running any chiller for this tank?

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Hi Ronald. Running any chiller for this tank?


Hi. Not using chiller.. Day time temp is 27C night time is 22-24C

----------


## yongkeat

golden shrimp without chiller do they breed?

----------


## Ronaldlim

> golden shrimp without chiller do they breed?


Must see your temperature. 
Now don't think so as they are 1cm only.

----------


## yongkeat

cool anyway good luck!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ronaldlim

> cool anyway good luck!


Thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## shrimpster

What moss are you using in that wood?

----------


## Ronaldlim

> What moss are you using in that wood?


Mini fissiden  :Smile:

----------


## cherabin

No chiller but with that running temperature. I guess tank is situated in an air conditioner room?

----------


## Ronaldlim

> No chiller but with that running temperature. I guess tank is situated in an air conditioner room?


I on the air-conditional only at night time..
Day time without fan or chiller or air con is 27C

----------


## xuan87

I'm surprised that your crystal black shrimps are doing well at temperature of 27C, I thought they need much lower temp than that. I don't even on my aircon at home, so my tank's temp is usually about 27C too. I'm getting RCS for my tank but I might get some CRS in the future if my RCS thrive.

----------


## Ronaldlim

> I'm surprised that your crystal black shrimps are doing well at temperature of 27C, I thought they need much lower temp than that. I don't even on my aircon at home, so my tank's temp is usually about 27C too. I'm getting RCS for my tank but I might get some CRS in the future if my RCS thrive.


Haha yea but don't think will last long luh.. Cos I don't have a chiller, and doesn't on aircon for 24/hr

----------


## xuan87

> Haha yea but don't think will last long luh.. Cos I don't have a chiller, and doesn't on aircon for 24/hr


Actually now that I think of it.... I know a guy who uses a fan to cool his tank down to 26C. He managed to get his RCS breeding. 27C is not that much higher plus your tank's temp will decrease during the night while his is at 26C all day. This leads me to think that maybe water temperature is not the most important parameter, water pH, hardness, oxygen content etc may be more important.

I guess you can try using a fan for the day and switched it off at night. But your water will evaporate really quickly lol.

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Actually now that I think of it.... I know a guy who uses a fan to cool his tank down to 26C. He managed to get his RCS breeding. 27C is not that much higher plus your tank's temp will decrease during the night while his is at 26C all day. This leads me to think that maybe water temperature is not the most important parameter, water pH, hardness, oxygen content etc may be more important.
> 
> I guess you can try using a fan for the day and switched it off at night. But your water will evaporate really quickly lol.


But I think the ph will change..

----------


## Ronaldlim

Updates!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ronaldlim



----------


## Ronaldlim

Updates!! I've removed all the cherries , crs bds and golden, and added PBL.

----------


## Navanod

Good looking shrimps there. There seemed to be a sudden flood of PBL lately locally...hehe
I still see a tiny CRS though, best to remove that too  :Wink:

----------


## Ronaldlim

> Good looking shrimps there. There seemed to be a sudden flood of PBL lately locally...hehe
> I still see a tiny CRS though, best to remove that too


Thanks! Haha yea! More and more people keeping. Okay will remove it soon!

----------


## Ronaldlim

http://youtu.be/QQ4Bij6hGL4
Simple update

----------


## Ronaldlim

Hi! Here's some pics.

----------


## AsteroidS

nice tank  :Smile:  about time you invest on a good camera  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ronaldlim

> nice tank  about time you invest on a good camera


 Haha thank you!
No money! Haha

----------

